# Cobb County



## deerbandit (Feb 8, 2007)

I was wandering if there was anybody on here that has hunted or hunts the part  of the core property that Cobb County Parks and Recreation has leased from them. If there is anybody on here that does I was just wanting to get so feed back on how you have done or maybe even get some pictures on here. I hunted there this year a few times with no luck.


----------



## deerbandit (Feb 12, 2007)

I guess no one on here hunts that property.


----------



## sgtstinky (Sep 15, 2007)

Is it in a subdivision?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

Where is the property ???


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 24, 2007)

I have been told about that property.  Isn't it somewhere off of Mars Hill?  How do you go about being able to hunt there?  Do you need a permit?  It is right near my parents house and I have always wanted to hunt there, but have never been sure of the legalities involved.


----------



## dixie (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't have the link but the US army corps of engineers has a website about it, I think its listed as a part of the alltoona lake site. Hope this helps


----------



## Jack Straw (Sep 24, 2007)

I believe you can contact Cobb Parks and Recreation to get a permit.  At least that was how it was done a couple of years ago...they may have changed since then.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Hunter922 (Sep 24, 2007)

You can contact Cobb County next year. They draw permits to hunt this property in July or August.. No it is not Corp. Property. Cobb county has the rights to the property and issues permits to hunt. I have hunted it in the past..


----------



## Eddy M. (Sep 24, 2007)

Hunter922 said:


> You can contact Cobb County next year. They draw permits to hunt this property in July or August.. No it is not Corp. Property. Cobb county has the rights to the property and issues permits to hunt. I have hunted it in the past..



I think you apply in the spring and wait to see if you are drawn just like a QUOTA hunt- and I have heard there is a class you MUST attend to get the permit


----------



## Hunter922 (Sep 24, 2007)

Eddy M. said:


> I think you apply in the spring and wait to see if you are drawn just like a QUOTA hunt- and I have heard there is a class you MUST attend to get the permit



You apply , they draw the names , you are notified and you must attend 1 of 2 classes. I hunted this property in 
2004 and 2005. Lots of trespassing and the deer get spooky QUICK.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry it has taken me for ever to get back on this post. 

If you want to hunt the property you need to contact the cobb county parks and recreation office and they will put you in the drawing for a permit. As Hunter922 said they do get spoked quickly and there is trespassing. If you get drawn there are two meeting you must attend 1 of them they just go over the rules and give out maps.


----------



## Lee (Sep 26, 2007)

The 4 wheelers on that property are crazy.  It's sad, I take my dogs over there in the off months, and even ride my bike there.  Beautiful place, see deer almost every time I'm there.

Hunting is until 10 a.m. except for November I think.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 27, 2007)

November and December are the only months I think you can hunt all day.
Yeah Fourwheelers have always been a problem over there and are really bad up next to the lake. They just better hope they dont get caught had a buddy get caught back in high school riding over there and lets say it wasnt good for him.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 28, 2007)

where is this tract located?  I can't find info on it anywhere.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 30, 2007)

It is 1300 acres off of marshill road. It goes basically from Brookstone subdivison to the lake. It runs along the creeks and bottoms behind all the neighborhoods.


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 23, 2007)

Lets try this again does anybody hunt this property? If so seeing anything?


----------



## DBM78 (Oct 27, 2007)

Been out there 3 times this year. Seen a bunch of turkeys and one doe she did not come within range. How about you have you had any luck?


----------



## jspence2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I think I found a link to this property.
http://prca.cobbcountyga.gov/CorpsProperty.htm
http://prca.cobbcountyga.gov/HuntingInformation.htm


----------



## Lee (Dec 5, 2007)

Anybody do any good there this year?


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Dec 26, 2007)

I think it is Bow Hunting only.


----------



## Rem270 (Dec 28, 2007)

It runs from Mars Hill North West back towards Pitner Road, Cheatham Road, and Old Stilesboro Road and backs up to Camden Lake subdivision and Brookstone then goes north towards the Lake Allatoona.  The "check-in" is on Old Stilesboro road I believe.  My in-laws used to live in the part of Brookstone that backed up to the corp porperty next to the park and always had deer in their backyard.  I've seen several good bucks along the roads there near the park but that was always at night.  Not sure if anyone has done very well there or not.  I've always wanted to hunt it but didn't know the process for getting a permit.  And yes, it's bow hunting only!


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 2, 2008)

put my name in for 2008 today


----------



## bigmthbass (Jan 3, 2008)

do you have to be a cobb county resident to hunt this?


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Cobb residency???-----don't think so


----------



## Rem270 (Sep 19, 2008)

Anyone done any good this year??


----------



## DROPPINEM (Oct 9, 2008)

NOPE,but only hunted it opening weekend.Plan on going back in November and December when i can hunt all day.


----------



## killNgrill (Oct 15, 2008)

DROPPINEM said:


> NOPE,but only hunted it opening weekend.Plan on going back in November and December when i can hunt all day.



all day rut hunts with a bow


----------

